# Replacing headlight



## Altoona Tom (Nov 16, 2018)

After 25 years, the headlight in my TRS27 snowblower has burned out. I'm guessing it needs a new bulb and I have the number so I can reorder it.

How do you get the old bulb out? Do I twist the assembly in the back? Pull it out? I don't want to break it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*It should twist right out from the back. ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Altoona Tom (Nov 16, 2018)

That worked! Thanks. I just bought a replacement bulb at Advance Auto Parts, so I'm good to go!!!!


----------



## Seaweed (Jan 18, 2016)

Good for another 25!


----------

